# السلام عليكم طلب مهم من سيادتكم



## ايمن حمزه (13 مارس 2008)

ممكن لو سمحتم تساعدوني في الحصول علي معلومات عن ماكينات الطحن والصوامع والمكابس 

وخطوط الاعلاف 

ياريت لو اي شخص عنده معلومات يفيدني 

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد فوزى (16 مارس 2008)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu8aJ6...atalog.library.ksu.edu.sa/digital/314500.html


----------



## ايمن حمزه (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 

بس الموقع مش موضح اي حاجه 

ممكن حضرتك توضح شويه 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

ممكن تحدد ايش هي المعلومات المطلوبه بالتحديد لو سمحت


----------



## ايمن حمزه (19 مارس 2008)

المتألق جدا قال:


> ممكن تحدد ايش هي المعلومات المطلوبه بالتحديد لو سمحت


 
شكرا اخي الكريم 

اريد معلمومات عن ماكينات الطحن 

وخطوط الاعلاف ومكباس الاعلاف وجميع الماكينات المستخدمه في انشاء اي خط علف 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (22 مارس 2008)

ياجماعه حد يعبرني ويساعدني 

ارجوكم


----------



## محمد فوزى (23 مارس 2008)

: القواعد الأساسية الواجب مراعاتها عند إنشاء وإدارة مصانع علف الحيوان :Basic principles for construction and management of feed mills
يجب قبل الإقدام على إنشاء مصنع لعلف الحيوان دراسة احتياجات المشروع إلى رأس المال المناسب الثابت منه والذى يشمل الأرض والمبانى والآلات والمال السائل اللازم لتسويق الخامات وشراء العبوات ومصاريف الإدارة والتصنيع والبيع والتوزيع ... الخ . 
يجب العناية باختيار المنطقة المراد إنشاء المصنع بها فتكون منطقة تربية كبيرة وحمولتها كبيرة من المواشى وذلك لضمان التصريف وخفض نفقات النقل كما يراعى فى اختيار المنطقة أيضا قربها من أماكن إنتاج المواد الخام بقدر الامكان . 
يجب اختيار مكان المصنع بدقة فيقام فى موقع متوسط خارج المدينة أو البندر ويكون بعيدا عن المساكن ويراعى أن تتوافر له أكثر من وسيلة للنقل كالسكك الحديدية والطرق الزراعية والترع الملاحية كما تتوافر له مصادر الكهرباء والماء والمجارى وإطفاء الحريق والآمن والعمالة وغيرها . 
يجب اختيار مساحة مناسبة من الأرض على أن يوضع فى الاعتبار إمكانية التوسع فى المصنع مستقبلا ويمكن الاستفادة من بقية المساحة المتاحة عند الإنشاء بإقامة حظائر لمختلف أنواع الحيوانات تكون بمثابة ميدان عملى لتجربة التركيبات المختلفة من الأعلاف التى سينتجها المصنع مستقبلا على نطاق واسع . 
يجب الاهتمام بالمبانى اللازمة للمصنع فتكون من مواد جيدة حتى لا تحتاج إلى مصاريف كبيرة لصيانتها وترميمها . ويراعى أن يتناسب نظام المبانى مع الآلات والمعدات ونظام التصنيع من توافر أماكن للمكاتب والمخازن ودورات المياه ( والبوفية ) وأماكن استقبال العملاء مع إعداد مواقف للسيارات تحت مظلات مناسبة . 
يراعى أن يكون شراء الآلات والأجهزة وماكينات ضغط العلف من جهات وشركات موثوق بها ذات خبرة طويلة فى إنتاجها وذلك حتى تظل على مستوى عالى من الصلاحية والكفاية الإنتاجية لسنوات طويلة ومما يساعد على ذلك الاهتمام بإجراء الصيانة الدورية للآلات والأجهزة والمعدات ودوام الكشف عليها وعند اللزوم القيام بتغير الأجزاء التى انتهى عمرها الافتراضى وذلك لتجنب الأعطال ولضمان قيام سائر أقسام المصنع بالعمل بكفاءة وفى تناسق تام . 
يجب الاستفادة من التطور الحديث فى تشغيل مصانع الأعلاف والأخذ بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة واستخدام الحاسبات الالكترونية وذلك للتحكم بدقة فى خلط مواد العلف الخام للحصول على مخاليط متجانسة وإنتاج تركيبات مختلفة تبعا لتوافر المواد الخام وتقلبات أسعارها فى السوق لاختيار أرخصها تكلفة مع المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية للعلف الناتج . 
يجب العناية بالتهوية لضمان بقاء جو المصنع صحيا أثناء تشغيله وذلك بتوفير الفتحات الكافية واستعمال مرشحات الهواء والمراوح الشفاطة لامتصاص الغبار والأجزاء الدقيقة المتطايرة من مواد العلف . 
يجب أن تكون أرضية المصنع من مادة صلبه قابلة للغسيل ولا تتشرب المياه مع اتخاذ جميع الاحتياطات لمنع اختلاط العلف والمواد الخام بالأتربة والرمال . 
يجب العناية بصحة العمال بالمصنع وخاصة اللذين يعملون فى طحن الكسب أو خلط المواد شديدة النعومة كمسحوق العظام وغيره وذلك بمراعاة تشغيلهم على فترات تتخللها أوقات معقولة للراحة مع تقديم واجبة غذائية إضافية لهم وتوقيع الكشف الطبى الدورى عليهم حماية لهم من الإصابة بالسل وأمراض الجهاز التنفسى الأخرى . 
يجب الاستعانة بالخبرة الفنية للأخصائيين الزراعيين لتركيب العلائق الملائمة والأشراف الفنى على عمليات التصنيع . 
يجب استخدام أجود أنواع المواد الخام الأولية الخالية من العيوب التجارية والغذائية المطابقة للمواصفات ذلك لضمان إنتاج أعلاف ممتازة وبالتالى ضمان رواجها وتصريفها . 
يجب العناية بتخزين المواد الخام والأعلاف الناتجة فى مخازن مسقوفه جيدة التهوية وذلك فوق قواعد خشبية لحفظها من الرطوبة مع تخصيص مخزن مستقل لتخزين الإضافات والمكونات الدقيقة. 
يجب الاهتمام بمراقبة تقلبات أسعار المواد الخام فى السوق واختيار أرخصها وأكثرها فائدة فى القيمة الغذائية وأقلها عرضة للفساد عند التخزين . 
يجب مراعاة تخفيض نفقات إنتاج الأعلاف لإمكان بيعها بأسعار معتدلة وضمان الإقبال عليها وتحملها لمنافسة إنتاج المصانع الأخرى . 
يجب عدم الاعتماد على نوع واحد من العلف وإنتاج أعلاف متنوعة لمختلف أغراض الإنتاج الحيوانى من لبن ولحم وعمل وخلافه وذلك لتلبية كافة طلبات العملاء . 
يجب الاهتمام بعمل الدعاية اللازمة بمختلف الطرق والأساليب لإنتاج المصنع من الأعلاف المختلفة واتخاذ علامة مسجلة لها تكون علما عليها ويحسن الاتصال المباشر بالمربين وتزويدهم بالإرشادات الخاصة باستعمال الأعلاف الناتجة فى تغذية حيواناتهم . 
يجب العناية بإمساك دفاتر منظمة لتسجيل كميات وأصناف المواد الخام الداخلة إلى المصنع وتسجيل الإنتاج اليومى من الأعلاف المختلفة فضلا عن تسجيل المعاملات المالية . 
يجب توفير كافة احتياطات الآمن الصناعى كوضع أغطية على جميع الموتورات وصناديق الكهرباء وتركيب شبكات حديدية أسفل الفتحات التى ينزل منها العمال من قمم الصوامع والصهاريج والتمسك بارتداء العمال ( للاوفرول ) والخوذات كما يجب تزويد المصنع بوسائل فعالة لإطفاء الحريق وللأسعافات الأولية لاستخدامها عند الضرورة . 
يجب الاهتمام بعمل دورات تدريبية للفنيين والعمال بين وقت وأخر وتشجيعهم على حسن الأداء بمنحهم حوافز إنتاج مجزية . 
يجب توجيه عناية خاصة نحو صيانة المصنع من الحشرات والقوارض مع مراعاة تداول المبيدات المستخدمة فى مكافحتها بكل دقة وعناية بحيث لا تختلط بمواد العلف . 
رابعا : العوامل المؤثرة على إنتاج الأعلاف المضغوطة:Factors affecting the production of cubed & pelleted feeds
1- طبيعة ونوع المواد الخام المستعملة المراد ضغطها :
إذ تتوقف عليها سهولة أو صعوبة التكعيب ومدى الإنتاج فى الساعة فى المواد التى تحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الزيت أو البروتين كأنواع الكسب المختلفة التى لها قابلة كبيرة للتشكيل لأن الزيت يسهل مرور المخلوط من ثقوب القرص وعلى العكس من ذلك نجد أن المواد التى بها نسبة مرتفعة من الألياف مثل العلف الأخضر والخشن وكذلك المواد النشوية ذات قابلية للتكعيب ضعيفة . كما أن تساوى حجم جزئيات المخلوط يساعد على التشكيل ويزيد معدل الإنتاج بمقدار 10 – 15 % وتحتاج صناعة المكعبات إلى مخلوط خشن نوعا ما بينما المخلوط الشديد النعومة يميل إلى التعجين عند إضافة البخار وإنتاج المصبعات يحتاج إلى مخلوط أنعم من مخلوط المكعبات وذلك حتى لا تصبح الأجزاء الخشنة واضحة فى المصبعات فتسئ إلى مظهرها وقد تجعلها تتفكك كما أن لكثافة المواد الخام المستعملة فى التصنيع أهمية كبيرة فمثلا المواد الخفيفة ( التى لها ألياف كثيرة ) والتى يزن القدم المكعب منها 25 رطلا ( 11.3 كجم ) تعطى فى الساعة كمية من المكعبات وزنها أقل من وزن المكعبات الناتجة من مخلوط أخر به مواد خام ثقيلة يزن القدم المكعب منها 30 رطلا ( 13.6 كجم ) وعلى سبيل المثال فأنه عند تكعيب العلف الأخضر وحده فأنه يعطى فقط 25 – 33 % من وزن المكعبات الناتجة من العلف العادى فى الساعة وغالبا ما تمتص المواد الثقيلة الوزن كمية من البخار أكثر مما تمتصه المواد الخفيفة الوزن التى بها نسبة كبيرة من الألياف الخام . 

2- استعمال المولاس من عدمه :
إذ أن وجود المولاس يساعد بلزوجته على انزلاق المكعبات والمصبعات من ثقوب الأقراص ويرفع بذلك من معدل الإنتاج فى الساعة . 

3- التصنيع على الساخن أو البارد ونسبة الرطوبة فى المخلوط :
فالبخار يساعد عملية التكعيب والتصنيع ويساعد على انسياب المولاس كما أن حرارة البخار تطرد الزيت الزائد من خلايا الكسب مما يسهل مرور المخلوط خلال ثقوب الأقراص والشائع استعمال البخار فى عملية التشكيل على صورة بخار حى يختلط بالعلف ويعدل رطوبة المخلوط ويسخن المولاس ويساعد على خلطهما وسرعة مرور المخلوط من الثقوب وقد استبعدت حديثا طريقة التسخين باستعمال البخار دون ملامسة والتى يطلق عليه طريقة Steam jacket وذلك لما لها من تأثير مخفف يؤدى إلى نزع جزء من رطوبة المخلوط وهو أمر غير مرغوب فيه كما أن زيادة نسبة الرطوبة عن اللازم لا تلائم عملية التكعيب بل تسئ إليها وتسبب التعجن وانسداد الأقراص فضلا عن أنها تسبب انتفاخ المكعبات بعد خروجها من الأقراص وتجعلها تتشقق عند التبريد فتفقدها مظهرها وتجعلها عرضة للتفتت هذا وقد يستعمل الماء البارد عند صناعة المحببات للكتاكيت بحجم 32 / 3 بوصة حيث يعمل الماء البارد على خفض الحرارة الناتجة من البخار ومن احتكاك المخلوط بالسطوح الداخلية لثقوب الأقراص ويعمل الماء أيضا على تعديل رطوبة المخلوط إلى الحد المناسب وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن استعمال البخار فى التصنيع يجعل العلف المضغوط الناتج يتحمل التخزين الطويل دون أن يتطرق إلية الفساد أو تنخفض قيمته الغذائية وذلك لأن المخلوط تصل حرارته إلى درجة الغليان لمدة قصيرة ( بضع دقائق ) وهى الفترة التى يستغرقها مرور المخلوط فى حالة الطبخ . 

4- حجم ثقوب الأقراص :
فكلما زاد هذا الحجم كلما زادت سرعة خروج المخلوط وزاد الإنتاج فى الساعة وبالعكس كلما ضاقت ثقوب الأقراص كلما ضعف الإنتاج كما فى حالة إنتاج المصبعات والمحببات وعلى سبيل المثال فأنه إذا كانت الماكينة تنتج فى الساعة 2.5 طنا من العلف مقاس 8 / 5 بوصة فأنها لا تنتج غير 2 طنا مقاس 2 / 1 بوصة فى الساعة و 1.5 – 1.75 طنا مقاس 16 / 3 بوصة وهكذا . 

5- نعومة السطوح الداخلية لثقوب الأقراص :
فكلما زادت نعومتها كلما قل احتكاك مخلوط العلف بها وزاد بالتالى الإنتاج . 

6- سمك الأقراص :
فكلما زاد سمك الأقراص كلما قل معدل الإنتاج والعكس بالعكس لذلك تستعمل أقراص قليلة السمك نسبيا فى إنتاج المصبعات والمحببات نظرا لضيق ثقوب الأقراص وذلك للمساعدة فى زيادة معدل الإنتاج فى الساعة . 

7- سرعة السكاكين :
فكلما زادت سرعتها كلما تخلصت من العجينة المضغوطة البارزة من الأقراص وزاد بذلك معدل الإنتاج . 

8- درجة الحرارة :
فكلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة كلما زادت سرعة انزلاق المخلوط من ثقوب الأقراص وزاد بذلك معدل الإنتاج . 

9- قوة الضغط :
فكلما ازداد الضغط على الأقراص كلما زادت سرعة طرد المخلوط منها وزاد الإنتاج. 

خامسا: تصنيع الأعلاف غير التقليدية المتكاملة ومزاياها :Manufacture of complete ( all – in - one ) ration & its advantages
تتكون الأعلاف المتكاملة من كل من المواد الخشنة والمركزة معا فى تركيبة واحدة : 

وفيما يلى خطوات إنتاجها فى إيجاز :
يتم استقبال بالات المادة الخشنة كقش الأرز على سير متحرك يدفعها إلى سلندرات التقطيع لتمر من خلال غرابيل سعة ثقوبها 30 – 70 ملم بعدها يمر القش المقطع على المغناطيس وذلك لاستبعاد المواد الحديدية إذا وجدت . 
يتم طحن القش المقطع إلى درجة ناعمة. 
قد يتم معالجة المادة الخشنة المطحونة بسائل اليوريا لرفع قيمتها الغذائية وذلك بواسطة خلاط من النوع المستمر . 
يتم سحب المادة الخشنة إلى خلاط افقى حيث يتم خلطها بتركيبة من العلف المركز ( تحتوى على مواد عديدة مثل الاذرة الصفراء والاكساب والنخالة ورجيع الكون والملح والحجر الجيرى .. الخ ) . 
يعامل المخلوط الخشن والمركز بالبخار والمولاس ويضغط فى صورة مصبعات يتم تبريدها ثم تعبئتها ويكون قطرها 4 / 1 – 4 / 3 بوصة وطولها4 / 1 – 2 / 1 بوصة . 
وفيما يلى مزايا العليقه المتكاملة :
وسيلة للحد من استهلاك مواد العلف المركزة . 
إجبار الحيوان على تناول العليقة بالكامل دون فرزها وتفضيل جزء منها واستبعاد جزء أخر من الطوايل وخاصة إذا كان الجزء الخشن منها غير مستساغ . 
تسهيل بلوغ الحيوانات لاقصى استهلاك للعليقة وتسهيل توزيع العليقة آليا . 
تحسين الطعم غير المستساغ لبعض المكونات كاليوريا . 
تسمح للمربى أو المنتج أن يثبت النسبة بين المواد الخشنة والمركزة بالعليقة . 
تسمح بأقصى استفادة من العليقة الرخيصة اقتصاديا . 
تسمح بسيطرة أفضل على كمية المأكول من العليقة وتقليل الفاقد منها . 
تقليل حدوث الاضطرابات الهضمية . 
وسيلة للتخلص من الغبار المثار عند توزيع العليقة الخشنة وحدها . 
تقليل العمالة والمعدات وبالتالى خفض تكاليف التغذية . 
سادسا : تأثير التخزين على جودة الأعلاف :Effect of storage on feeds quality
تتأثر مواد العلف أثناء تخزينها بعدة عوامل تشمل : محتواها من الرطوبة ، مدى النضج وقت الحصاد ، طريقة تداولها حتى تصل إلى مكان التخزين ، نوع السيلو أو وعاء التخزين ، طول فترة التخزين ، درجة الحرارة ،...الخ . وعادة تتحمل الحبوب الكاملة التخزين أكثر من نفس الحبوب بعد معالجتها أو طحنها وتتأثر القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف بالتخزين وقد لوحظ أن الفيتامينات أقل المكونات ثباتا وأكثرها تأثرا بالتخزين والعوامل التالية تساعد على سرعة أكسدتها وهى : 

طول فترة التخزين – الرطوبة – الحرارة- الضوء – العناصر المعدنية النادرة – انخفاض درجة PH وعلى سبيل المثال وجد أنه يفقد 10 % من الكاروتين فى مسحوق البرسيم الحجازى عند تخزينه على درجة حرارة منخفضة جدا لمدة 6 شهور بينما يصل الفقد إلى 60 – 73 % عند تخزينه على درجة حرارة الغرفة لنفس المدة كما وجد أن فيتامينات الربيرفلافين و البيريدوكسين وحمض الاسكوربيك ( فيتامين C ) تفقد بسهولة بواسطة التعرض للضوء ولذلك يفضل تخزين مواد العلف فى مكان مظلم كما وجد أن فيتامينات A , D , E تنخفض قوتها بالتخزين بينما الفيتامين ( B1 ) لا يتأثر كثيرا بطول فترة التخزين وخاصة تحت الظروف الجيدة . 

كما أنه لوحظ أن وجود العناصر المعدنية النادرة فى الــ Premixes وخاصة مع الرطوبة والحرارة يتسبب فى فقد الفيتامينات هذا وللمحافظة على جودة الفيتامينات أثناء التخزين تتبع طريقتان : 

الأولى :
تغليفها بدهن ثابت ( Stable fat ) أو جيلاتين وذلك حتى لا تلامس الاكسجين إلى حين تغذية الحيوانات عليها . 

الثانية: 
إضافة مضادات الأكسدة وهذه تمنع أيضا فساد الدهون وتحللها وتكوين الأحماض الدهنية الحرة التى تؤثر على درجة استساغة العلف . 

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن البروتينات أيضا وليس الدهون فقط تفسد تحت ظروف التخزين السيئة كما أنه ينصح بعدم وضع الحبوب فى سيلو التخزين بعد الحصاد مباشرة وذلك حتى لا تعرض بروتيناتها للفساد كما تتعرض الحبوب للتلف نتيجة لمهاجمة الحشرات وذلك إذا لم تؤخذ الحيطة وتستخدم المبيدات الحشرية المناسبة . 

سابعا : الرقابة على جودة الأعلاف والمواصفات القياسية للأعلاف :Feed quality control & standard specifications of feeds 
كان القانون رقم 21 لسنة 57 هو أول قانون يصدر فى مصر لتنظيم صناعة وتجارة أعلاف الحيوان والرقابة على نوعيتها وقد أدخلت على هذا القانون بعض التعديلات وكان أخرها القرار الوزارى رقم 554 لسنة 1984 ( قانونى ) : 

وقد جاء بالمادة الأولى منه ما يأتى : 
( يقصد بمواد العلف الخام كل مادة لم يدخلها خلط تستعمل فى تغذية الحيوان أو الدواجن سواء كانت من مصدر نباتى أو حيوانى أو الإضافات المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية ومنشطات النمو والإنتاج ويقصد بالعلف المصنع أى مخلوط من مواد العلف الخام ) . 

كما جاء بالمادة الثانية منه ما يأتى : 
( يجب أن تكون مواصفات مواد العلف الخام والعلف المصنع مطابقة لما هو مبين بالجدول المرفق ) وقد تشمل ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية كالآتى : 
مواصفات مواد العلف الخام والعلف المصنع 


الرقابة على جودة الأعلافFeed quality control 
تتضمن الرقابة على جودة الأعلاف الإجراءات التالية: 

القيام بتسجيل تركيبات الأعلاف المصنعة والإضافات والمركزات بوزارة الزراعة وفقا للقواعد والشروط والمواصفات المنصوص عليها . 
تتم عمليات الإنتاج والتصنيع فى مصانع علف مرخصة وتحت إشراف مندوبى وزارة الزراعة . 
أخذ عينات ممثلة لإنتاج أولا بأول . 
يتم فحص العينات ظاهريا ثم تحليلها كيماويا بأتباع طرق التحليل الرسمية الدولية . 
حظر الاتجار فى مواد العلف الخام أو المصنعة أو الإضافات أو المركزات ألا فى محلات تجارية مستوفاة للشروط ومرخصة . 
الإعلان عن الأعلاف المصنعة أو الإضافات أو المركزات أو نشر بيانات عنها يكون مطابقا لمواصفات وشروط تداولها وتسجيلها وتوصيات وزارة الزراعة . 
بعض


----------



## محمد فوزى (23 مارس 2008)

مواد العلف الخضراء بعد حشها كالبرسيم والدراوة وأنواع السورجم وذلك بغرض زيادة وزنها عند تسليمها للمشترين ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الرطوبة . 
إضافة مواد معدنية معدومة القيمة كالتراب والرمل أو رخيصة كملح الطعام ومسحوق الحجر الجيرى ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الرماد ونسبة كلوريد الصوديوم ونسبة كربونات الكالسيوم . 
إضافة مواد خشنة فقيرة فى قيمتها الغذائية كالسرسة أو القشور المطحونة ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسبة الألياف الخام وأيضا بالفحص بالميكروسكوب . 
إضافة اليوريا لزيادة نسبة البروتين الخام بالعلف حيث تعتبر أرخص المصادر الازوتية غير البروتينية وأرخص كثيرا من المصادر الطبيعية النباتية للبروتين ( يمكن أن يحل كيلوجرام اليوريا محل 12 كجم كسب قطن غير مقشور به 24 % بروتين خام ) ويمكن كشف الغش بها بتقدير اليوريا فى المخلوط . 
إضافة مصدر بروتينى نباتى رخيص ليحل محل جزء من مصادر البروتين الحيوانى المرتفعة الثمن كمسحوق الدم والسمك واللحم ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسب الأحماض الامينية المختلفة . 
زيادة نسبة المادة الحاملة فى مركزات الفيتامينات ومركزات العناصر المعدنية النادرة مما ينجم عنه خفض نسبها عن الحد الادنى ويمكن الكشف عن ذلك بتقدير نسب الفيتامينات أو العناصر المعدنية النادرة فى المخلوط . 
تغذية حيوانات المزرعة Feeding of farm animals 
أولا : بعض الاعتبارات الواجب مراعاتها فى تغذية حيوانات المزرعة General considerations in feeding farm animals
يجب اقتناء السلالات الجيدة من مختلف أنواع الحيوانات لأن وفرة الإنتاج كغزارة الادرار فى حيوانات اللبن أو تكوين اللحم والدهن فى حيوانات التسمين ما هى ألا صفات تتبع عوامل وراثية وإليها يعزى من 20 – 40 % من مجموع الاختلافات فى الإنتاج . فبإعطاء الحيوان العليقة المناسبة التى تسد احتياجاته الغذائية كاملة لنحصل منه على اقصى إنتاج أما السلالات المنخفضة الإنتاج فلا جدوى من تغذيتها ومن الأهمية بمكان مراعاة أنه من الأفضل تربية عدد أقل من الأفراد الممتازة عن تربية عدد أكبر من الأفراد المتوسطة أو الضعيفة وذلك لتوفير العلائق الحافظة التى تستهلكها الأفراد الزائدة حيث أن العبرة هى بالحصول على إنتاج وفير من عدد قليل من الحيوانات ذات الكفاءة التحويلية العالية للغذاء . 
من الأفضل للمربى تقليل عدد الحيوانات بالقطيع وتغذيتها تغذية صحيحة بدلا من الاحتفاظ بعدد كبير وتغذيته تغذية ضعيفة أو غير كافية . 
يجب العناية بصحة الحيوانات ووقايتها من الأمراض والطفيليات حتى تستفيد من التغذية بدرجة تامة كما يجب العناية خاصة بحوافر الحيوان وقصها دوريا حيث أن طول الحافر يسبب الإصابة بالتهاب الحافر وعدم مقدرة الحيوان على الوقوف وقلة تناوله للغذاء . 
لما كان من 60 – 80 % من مجموعة الاختلافات فى الإنتاج الحيوانى يرجع إلى عوامل البيئة وكانت التغذية من أهم هذه العوامل لذلك يجب العناية بتغذية الحيوانات على أسس علمية واقتصادية سليمة إذ أن لكل حيوان عليقته الخاصة التى تحتوى على نسب معينة من المركبات الغذائية المهضومة يستعمل جزءا منها لسد احتياجاته الحافظة لحياته وكيانه والجزء الباقى يستعمله فى نوع الإنتاج الذى يربى من أجله ولما كانت العلائق تختلف تبعا لنوع الحيوان وعمره أو وزنه ونوع وكمية إنتاجه لذلك فأنه يجب العناية باختيار العلائق المناسبة وإعطائها للحيوانات بكمية تكفل الحصول على النهاية القصوى لأنواع الإنتاج المختلفة ومقررات العلائق غير المناسبة أما أنها تحتوى على مركبات غذائية تزيد عن القدرة الإنتاجية الفعلية للحيوان فتذهب هذه الزيادة سدى أو تنتج نواتج غير مرغوب فيها كسمنة مواشى اللبن ، أما أن تحتوى هذه العلائق على كمية من المركبات الغذائية تقل عن احتياجات الحيوان فتكون النتيجة ضعف إنتاجه وتدهور صفاته . 
على مربى الحيوان ملاحظة أفراد قطيعه حتى يتأكد من حصولها على كفايتها من الغذاء ومن الأفضل له تغذيتها تغذية فردية بإعطائها مقرراتها كلا على حدة حتى يضمن بذلك حصول كل رأس على نصيبها من العليقة كاملا غير أنه إذا كان القطيع كبيرا فأنه يمكنه تقسيمه إلى مجموعات كل مجموعة متساوية عدديا أو متقاربة فى الوزن أو الادرار أو نوع الإنتاج وتغذيتها تغذية جماعية وذلك على أساس متوسط وزن وإنتاج المجموعة . ويجب وزن الحيوانات دوريا بمعدل مرة كل أسبوعين فى وقت ثابت فى الصباح الباكر وهى صائمة قبل الشرب وتناول العليقة وذلك لمعرفة مدى استجابتها للعليقة المعطاة لها وللاطمئنان على صحتها وعلى مدى مناسبة تغذيتها . 
يجب مراعاة أن إعطاء الحيوان عليقته وسقيه فى مواعيد محددة وأن نظافة الحظيرة وتهويتها واعتدال درجة حرارتها وأن جفاف مرقد الحيوان ونظافة جسمه وتوفير الماء النظيف لشربه كل هذه العوامل تؤدى إلى أظهار تأثير الغذاء وزيادة إنتاج الحيوان . 
على المربى أن يعمل على توفير مواد العلف الخضراء لحيواناته على مدار العام وذلك حتى تتمتع بصحة جيدة ولا تعانى من نقص فيتامين ( أ ) وذلك بترشيد تغذية الحيوانات على البرسيم شتاءا وتجفيف الفائض منه إلى دريس يستفيد به فى تغذية حيواناته فى الصيف مع أهمية توزيع كميات الدريس المتاحة لدية بحيث تكفى حيواناته خلال شهور الصيف جميعا كما يمكن للمربى عمل السيلاج فى حفر أو خنادق أرضية بسيطة وذلك من فائض البرسيم التحريش وبرسيم الحشة الأولى و الذى لا تساعده الظروف الجوية السائدة وقتئذ على عمل دريس منه بطريقة التجفيف على الأرض كما يمكن للمربى إذا توفرت لدية أرض ضعيفة غير صالحة لزراعة المحاصيل الصيفية أن يقوم بزراعتها ببعض الأعلاف الخضراء الصيفية العالية الإنتاجية والمرتفعة فى قيمتها الغذائية مثل هجن السورجم وحشيشة السودان مع مراعاة أن لا يقل عمرها عن 45 يوما من إنباتها عند تغذية الحيوانات عليها . 
يجب أن يحرص المربى على تعريض حيواناته لاشعة الشمس وعدم حجزها داخل الحظائر أثناء النهار ألا إذا كانت حرارة الجو شديدة لفائدة ذلك فى تكوين فيتامين ( د ) فى أجسامها . 
على كل مربى أن يجتهد فى الانتفاع إلى اقصى حد ممكن بالمخلفات النباتية والحيوانية الناتجة من مزرعته أومن المزارع والمصانع القريبة منه فى تغذية حيواناته . 
على المربى أن يساير عجلة التطوير ويأخذ بالتقنيات الحديثة لرفع القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف الخشنة الفقيرة كالاتبان وقش الأرز وحطب الاذرة وغيرها والمعاملة ميكانيكيا أو كيماويا أو بيولوجيا أو المحسنة بإضافة المغذيات السائلة إليها واستخدامها فى تغذية حيواناته مما يساعد على زيادة الإنتاج مع توفير جزء من العليقة المركزة وبالتالى خفض تكاليف التغذية وزيادة العائد من التربية . 
لما كان ثمن العلائق يمثل معظم تكاليف التغذية وكانت هذه تمثل تكاليف التربية لذلك يجب على المربى مراعاة الحصول على احتياجاته من مواد العلف فى الموسم توفيرها حتى يكون سعرها أقل ما يمكن كما يجب علية أن يتحاشى شراءها من أماكن بعيدة ألا فى حالات الضرورة القصوى وبعد أن يتأكد من مناسبة سعرها لقيمتها الغذائية وأنها ستعود علية بفائدة اقتصادية محققة تغطى مصاريف النقل وغيرها ويتبقى له بعد ذلك ربح مجز من استعمالها فى تغذية حيواناته . وعند شراء الأعلاف المصنعة يراعى أن يكون الحد الاقصى للمولاس 5 % و إلا ستتعرض هذه الأعلاف لنمو الفطر بها إذا خزنت فى جو حار رطب . 
على المربى استعمال الحبوب فى تغذية حيواناته فى أضيق الحدود نظرا لارتفاع أثمانها من جهة ولتوفيرها لحاجة الاستهلاك الآدمى من جهة أخرى ويمكنه الاستفادة بمخلفات المضارب والمطاحن ومخلفات صناعة النشا من الأرز والاذرة وبمسحوق لب بنجر السكر ومسحوق الكسافا أو التابيوكا – إذا توفرت – وإحلالها محل الحبوب أو جزء منها فى علائق الحيوانات . 
يراعى التدريج فى تغذية الحيوانات عند الانتقال من العليقة الخضراء إلى العليقة الجافة وبالعكس وتتراوح فترة الانتقال بين 10 – 15 يوما والغرض من ذلك تعويد الحيوانات على العليقة الجديدة وتجنب إصابتها بالاضطرابات الهضمية التى تحدث عند التغير الفجائى فى نوع العليقة وإتاحة الفرصة للأنواع المطلوبة من الأحياء الدقيقة للنمو والتكاثر بالكرش وعموما تجنب تدهور وزن الحيوان أو انخفاض إنتاجه كما أن فترة الانتقال المذكورة تكون ضرورية عند تغذية الحيوانات لأول مرة على مواد خشنة معاملة بالامونيا أو اليوريا . 
يجب مراعاة التأثير الميكانيكى والفسيولوجى لمواد العلف الداخلة فى تكوين العليقة فلا تكون جميعها مليئة أو ممسكة وأهم مواد العلف التى تسبب لينا للحيوانات وتسبب سيوله دهن الزبدة هى رجيع الكون وكسب الكتان وكسب الفول السودانى وحبوب الاذرة والشعير وكذلك نخالة القمح والاذرة أما المواد التى تسبب امساكا للحيوانات وكذلك تسبب صلابة دهن الزبدة فهى كسب بذرة القطن والفول والدريس والاتبان وقش الأرز . 
يراعى فى تغذية الحيوانات أن تكون وجبة المساء من العليقة أطول الوجبات وتعطى فيها المواد المالئة التى تحتاج إلى وقت طويلة لهضمها كالدريس والاتبان وقش الأرز وحطب الاذرة . 
فى حالة خلط مواد العلف الخام بالمزرعة يراعى إضافة مسحوق الحجر الجيرى بنسبة 2 % من العليقة وملح الطعام بنسبة 1 % ويحسن توفير قوالب اللعق لسد احتياجات الحيوانات من العناصر المعدنية النادرة . 
يجب العناية بجرش أو طحن مواد العلف التى تحتاج إلى ذلك وخاصة الحبوب وذلك حتى تزداد الاستفادة بمحتوياتها من المركبات الغذائية ونتحاشى بذلك خروج الحبوب سليمة فى ورث الحيوانات حيث أن ذلك يمثل إهدار لجزء ثمين من العليقة كما أن تقطيع مواد العلف الخضراء يقلل من بعثرتها وفقدها فضلا عن تسهيل تناول الحيوان لها وأخيرا فأن الطحن والتقطيع يقللان من المساحة المخصصة لتخزين مواد العلف . 
يجب العناية بتخزين مواد العلف فى مخازن مغلقة ذات أسقف مانعة للأمطار وذات فتحات كافية بالجدران للتهوية ( لا تقل مساحتها عن ربع مساحة الأرضية ) ويجب أن تكون المخازن جافة غير رطبة وليس بجدرانها أو أرضيتها شقوق تأوى إليها الحشرات أو الفئران كما يجب أن تكون أرضيتها مانعة للرطوبة ويجب تطهير المخازن بالمبيدات الحشرية ( رشا أو تدخينا ) مع مراعاة عدم تلوث الأعلاف بها ويراعى رص أجولة العلف فى عروق خشبية لمنع وصول الرطوبة إليها ولمنع تآكل الأجولة وذلك فى صفوف منتظمة وفى طبقات متعامدة على بعضها على أن تترك بينها فراغات كافية لتوفير التهوية على أنه لم يتيسر التخزين فى مخازن مغلقة فأنه يمكن التخزين فى العراء تحت مظلات مناسبة وذلك للوقاية من حرارة الشمس ومن الأمطار ويجب تحاشى تخزين الدريس المحتوى على نسبة رطوبة عالية وذلك حتى لا يتخمر وترتفع حرارته ويحدث به تفاعل ذاتى تكون نتيجته اشتعاله وحدوث حريق به . 
ثانيا : تكوين علائق الحيوانات Formulation of ration for livestock 
أ – الصفات المطلوبة فى العليقة Desirable characteristics of a ration 

1- أن تكون كافية ومتزنة Adequate & Balanced 
العليقة الكافية هى التى تسد الاحتياجات الغذائية الحافظة والإنتاجية للحيوان من الطاقة والبروتين والدهن والعناصر المعدنية والفيتامينات خلال 24 ساعة بدون نقص أو زيادة . 

ومن حيث الاتزان فأنه يجب أن تكون نسبة البروتين المهضوم فيها : الطاقة الصافية 1 :10 بالنسبة لحالات الحفظ والعمل والمرحلة الأخيرة من التسمين ، 1 : 5 بالنسبة لإنتاج اللبن ، 1 : 4 بالنسبة للنمو و المعروف أنه إذا لم تحتوى العليقة على كمية كافية من الطاقة فأن البروتين يستعمل لمد الجسم بالطاقة بدلا من أن يستخدم للحفظ والنمو وإنتاج اللبن . 

يجب أن يتوفر بالعليقة حد أدنى من الدهن وذلك لضمان تغطية احتياجات الحيوان من الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية ( غير المشبعة ) كما يجب أن تتوافر بالعليقة العناصر المعدنية الكبرى والصغرى وتكون نسبة الكالسيوم إلى الفوسفور نحو 2 : 1 ومن المفيد توفير قوالب الملح المعدنى أو قوالب المولاس واليوريا والأملاح المعدنية أمام الحيوانات لتلعق منها على فترات طوال اليوم تبعا لحاجتها مما يضمن إمدادها بكميات صغيرة ومنتظمة من العناصر المعدنية تقوم بتنشيط الأحياء الدقيقة بالكرش وبالنسبة للفيتامينات فأنه تحت الظروف العادية يجب توفير المادة الخضراء بالعليقة كمصدر أساسى للكاروتين الذى يتحول بالجسم إلى فيتامين ( أ ) ويعتبر الدريس الجيد المجفف فى الشمس مصدرا لفيتامين ( د ) بالعليقة . 

2- أن تكون مستساغةPalatable 
تزداد كمية الغذاء التى يتناولها الحيوان تطوعا ( Voluntary feed intake ) عندما تكون العليقة محتوية على مواد مستساغة شهية وتختلف الاستساغة تبعا لنوع الحيوان وعمره ودرجة جوعه وحاجته إلى الغذاء وتبعا لدرجة الحرارة والرطوبة الجوية وغيرها . والملاحظ أن مواد العلف المركزة تكون أكثر استساغة من المواد الخشنة الجافة وخاصة عند ارتفاع الحرارة صيفا وكثير ما يستعمل المولاس ( أو سائل المفيد ) وأحيانا المواد المكسبة للطعم والرائحة Flavours لتحسين درجة استساغة الحيوان للعليقة الخشنة الجافة . 

3- أن يكون جزء منها غضا طريا Succulent 
تزداد أهمية احتواء العليقة على مواد العلف العصيرية المحتوية على نسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة كالأعلاف الخضراء وبنجر العلف والعروش الغضة فى الصيف وذلك نظرا لما لها من تأثير ملطف لدرجة الحرارة حيث تقبل الحيوانات عليها بشراهة . 

4- ارتفاع قابليتها للهضم Highly digestible 
هناك علاقة بين قابلية مادة العلف للهضم ومحتواها من الألياف الخام فكلما انخفضت نسبة الألياف الخام كلما ارتفع معامل هضم المادة العضوية وارتفعت بالتالى قيمتها الغذائية بالنسبة للحيوان وقد وجد أنه من 65 – 90 % من المادة الجافة بالمركزات تكون قابلة للهضم بينما تنخفض هذه النسبة إلى 50 -70 % من المادة الجافة بالمواد الخشنة . 

5- أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم مناسبSufficient bulk 
يجب أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم مناسب فلا تكون مكونة كليا من مواد علف مركزة لأنها تكون قاصرة على إشباع الحيوان المجتر وتسبب له اضطرابات هضمية إذ أن عملية الاجترار لا تتم ألا فى وجود كمية معينة من الألياف . وقد وجد أنه يلزم لكل 500 كجم وزن حى مقدار 4.3 كجم Ballast أى مادة عضوية غير مهضومة بالروث وفى حالة عدم كفاية المواد الخشنة تطحن الاذرة بقوالحها وذلك للحصول على حجم مناسب فى عليقة الحبوب على أنه لا يجب أن تكون العليقة ذات حجم كبير Bulky إذا كان الحيوان ينمو بسرعة أو كان إدراره مرتفعا من اللبن وفى هذه الحالة تنخفض كمية المادة الخشنة ويستعان بالمواد المركزة لسد احتياجات البروتين والطاقة من مواد حجمها صغير هذا ويعبر عن درجة استيعاب الحيوان للغذاء Capacity بعدد كيلوجرامات المادة الجافة اللازمة له فى اليوم وتنسب إلى وزنه الحى فيحتاج كل 100 كجم وزن حى فى اليوم إلى 1.5 كجم مادة جافة فى حالة الحفظ فقط مثل ( بقرة جافة غير حامل ) ترتفع إلى 2.5 كجم مادة جافة فى الأبقار متوسطة الادرار تزيد حتى تصل إلى 3 – 3.25 كجم مادة جافة كحد اقصى بالنسبة للأبقار مرتفعة الادرار . 

6- أن يكون لها تأثير ميكانيكى مناسب على الأمعاء Suitable mechanical action 
فلا تكون مسهلة ولا ممسكة بل وسط بينهما وتكون مواد العلف ذات تأثير مسهل إذا احتوت على نسبة مرتفعة من الرطوبة والدهن أو االبروتين ( كما فى العلف الأخضر غير تام النضج الذى يحتوى على نسبة مرتفعة من الاميدات ) ومن المواد ذات التأثير المسهل الأعلاف الخضراء والسيلاج ونخالة القمح ورجيع الكون وكسب الكتان والمولاس من أجل ذلك يجب عدم الاقتصار على البرسيم وحده فى تغذية الحيوانات شتاء حتى لو كان متوافر ورخيصا وذلك حتى لا تصاب الحيوانات بالإسهال الذى يعنى سرعة مرور الكتلة الغذائية بالقناة الهضمية وبالتالى فقد جزء كبير من المركبات الغذائية المهضومة بالروث قبل أن تتاح للحيوان فرصة كافية لامتصاصها والاستفادة بها ومن المواد ذات التأثير الممسك لكسب القطن وكذلك المواد الجافة الخشنة المحتوية على نسبة مرتفعة من الألياف الخام كالاتبان و قش الأرز و حطب الاذرة وغيرها . 

ويراعى التدرج فى الانتقال بالحيوانات من التغذية على العليقة الخضراء إلى التغذية على العليقة الجافة أو العكس وذلك خلال فترة من 10 – 15 يوما وذلك منعا لحدوث الاضطرابات الهضمية . 

7- أن تكون صحية Wholesome 
أن تكون خالية من المواد الضارة كالرمال وقطع الحجارة والسلك والمسامير وغيرها من المواد الغريبة وأن تكون خالية من الأعشاب والحبوب والبذور السامة ومن أثار المبيدات الحشرية وأن تكون خالية كذلك من المواد السامة كالجوسيبول ( فى بذور القطن ) وحمض الهيدروسيانيك ( فى نباتات الاذرة والسورجم صغيرة السن وفى بذور الكتان غير الناضجة وفى درنات بعض أنواع الكسافا أو التابيوكا وحمض الاكساليك فى أوراق وعروش بنجر العلف وبنجر السكر ) وأن تكون العليقة خالية تماما من التعفن والتزنخ والتخمر ومن الحشرات ومخلفاتها . 

8- تنوع مصادر العليقة Varieties of feed sources 
أن تنوع وتعدد المواد الخام الداخلة فى تركيب العليقة يكون هاما بالنسبة للدواجن والخنازير والحيوانات ذات المعدة البسيطة وكذلك لصغار المجترات التى لم يتكون كرشها بعد وذلك لتلافى ولاستكمال أوجه النقص فى بعض المركبات الغذائية وخاصة فى الأحماض الامينية الضرورية وبعض الفيتامينات . 

وأما بالنسبة للحيوانات المجترة فأن احتياجاتها من البروتين يمكن سدها من مادة أو مادتين هذا فضلا عن أن الأحياء الدقيقة بالكرش يمكنها تخليق كافة احتياجاتها من الأحماض الامينية اللازمة لبناء بروتين جسمها من نيتروجين الغذاء سواء كان بروتينا أو غير بروتينى ( NPN ) كما أنها تستطيع تخليق كافة مجموعة فيتامينات ( ب ) المركبة . 

9- أن تكون اقتصادية Economical 
وذلك بالاعتماد على مواد العلف الناتجة بالمزرعة فى سد معظم الاحتياجات الغذائية للحيوانات والاقتصار على شراء مواد العلف الضرورية اللازمة لموازنتها وسد النقص بها أن وجد . 

ويكون شراء مواد العلف اللازمة فى الوقت الذى تكون متوفرة فيه بالسوق حتى يكون سعرها أقل ما يمكن وتقييم مواد العلف لا يكون على أساس ثمن الطن منها فقط بل تكون المفاضلة بينها على أساس ثمن وحدة الطاقة ( معادل نشا أو TDN ) وثمن وحدة البروتين هذا ويجب أن تعتمد تغذية الحيوانات شتاءا وصيفا على مواد العلف الخضراء مما يقلل من الكميات المستعملة من الأعلاف المركزة وبالتالى يساعد على خفض تكاليف إنتاج اللبن واللحم . 

10- أن تكون متجانسة Homogenous 
وذلك حتى تكون الأجزاء المختلفة من المخلوط متماثلة فى التركيب الكيماوى وبالتالى فى القيمة الغذائية وأن استعمال الخلاط الميكانيكى لمدة كافية له أهميته فى ضمان جودة خلط وتوزيع المواد الخام وخاصة الداخلة بنسب صغيرة كإضافات الأملاح المعدنية والفيتامينات والمضادات الحيوية .. الخ واليوريا حتى لا تتراكم فى جزء من مخلوط العلف فيؤدى إلى تسمم بعض الحيوانات ونفوقها هذا وإذا تعرض مخلوط العلف الناعم بعد إنتاجه للنقل مسافات طويلة فأنه يكون عرضة لانفصال بعض مكوناته عن بعضها خصوصا إذا كانت متباينة كثيرا فى كثافتها النوعية وبالتالى يختلف التركيب الكيماوى والقيمة الغذائية للطبقات المختلفة بأجولة العلف ولذلك كان استخدام العلف المضغوط فى صورة مكعبات أو أسطوانات أو مصبعات أو محببات فى التغذية أفضل وذلك لضمان تجانس محتوياته وثبات مكوناته . 

ب – حساب العليقة Ration computation 

تتبع الخطوات التالية فى حساب العليقة اليومية للحيوان : 

يلزم معرفة القيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف المتاحة وذلك بالرجوع إلى جداول التركيب الكيماوى والقيمة الغذائية لمواد العلف .
والجدول التالى يوضح القيمة الغذائية لبعض مواد العلف الشائعة الاستعمال ( على وجه التقريب ) : 
القيمة الغذائية لبعض مواد العلف الشائعة الاستعمال 

يلزم معرفة الاحتياجات الغذائية الموصى عليها وذلك بالرجوع إلى جداول المقننات الغذائية Recommended requirements – Feeding standards تبعا للمجلس القومى الامريكى للبحوث NRC لمختلف أنواع الحيوانات كما يمكن إتباع المقننات الغذائية التى وضعها غنيم فى مصر وقد سبق توضيح أن المقننات الغذائية عبارة عن جداول تبين كميات المركبات الغذائية التى ينصح بتوفيرها فى العلائق اليومية للحيوانات لأغراض الإنتاج المختلفة كالنمو و التسمين و الحمل و اللبن و العمل ... الخ وأنها تعتبر قواعد مرنة وغير جامدة وأن المقصود منها هو الاسترشاد فى التغذية العملية لمختلف أنواع الحيوانات . 
يلزم معرفة وزن الحيوان صائما فى الصباح قبل الشراب وتناول العليقة بمعدل مرة كل أسبوعين وذلك لحساب الاحتياجات الحافظة له . 
يلزم معرفة نوع وكمية إنتاج الحيوان فى اليوم وذلك لحساب الاحتياجات الإنتاجية له وفى حالة ماشية اللبن النامية تضاف احتياجات النمو . 
تجمع الاحتياجات الحافظة والاحتياجات الإنتاجية لمعرفة الاحتياجات الغذائية الكلية للرأس فى اليوم من البروتين الخام ومن الطاقة فى صورة TDN مثلا وذلك فى حدود المادة الجافة التى يستوعبها الحيوان تبعا لحالة ومستوى إنتاجه ( وهى تتراوح بين 1.5 – 3.25 % من الوزن الحى ) كما يجب أن يوضع فى الاعتبار أيضا احتياجات الحيوان من الكالسيوم والفوسفور والكاروتين . 
تغطى الاحتياجات الغذائية للحيوان من مواد العلف المتاحة فتعطى الأعلاف الخضراء فى حدود 10 % من وزن الحيوان ومواد العلف الخشنة كالاتبان وقش الأرز وحطب الاذرة المجروش بمعدل 1 % من وزن الحيوان وتستكمل باقى الاحتياجات من العلف المركز بمعدل 1 % أيضا من وزن الحيوان وهذا كله بصفة مبدئية ثم تجمع القيم الغذائية لكميات مواد العلف المقترحة ويقارن المجموع المتحصل علية بالاحتياجات الغذائية الموصى عليها فإذا وجدت فروق كبيرة بينهما سواء فى الطاقة أو البروتين يجرى تعديل فى الكميات المعطاة من مواد العلف المختلفة بالزيادة أو الخفض حسب الأحوال حتى تطابق قيمتها الغذائية الكلية الاحتياجات الغذائية وذلك بقدر الامكان علما بأنه ليس من المفروض التوصل إلى العليقة الملائمة من أول محاربة . 
ليس عمليا حساب عليقة لكل فرد بالقطيع على حدة لأن فى ذلك مضيعة للوقت والجهد خاصة إذا كان القطيع كبيرا وإنما يقسم أفراد القطيع إلى ثلاث مجموعات مثلا تبعا لمستوى وزنها وإنتاجها ( منخفضة ومتوسطة ومرتفعة ) ثم يؤخذ متوسط الوزن والإنتاج لكل مجموعة وتحسب العليقة على أساسه وكأنها لفرد واحد . 
يجرى حساب وتعديل علائق المجموعات مرة كل أسبوعين تبعا للتغير فى أوزانها وإنتاجها .


----------



## ايمن حمزه (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات اخي الكريم 

ارجو من سيادتكم ارفاق ملفات لبعض صور الماكينات الخاصه بالمطاحن وغيرها وخطوط الاعلاف 

لدي اختبار في شركه مطاحن الاسبوع القادم فارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي وجزاكم الله خيرا

وشكرا خاص لسياده للبشمهندس محمد فوزي علي هذه المعلومات القيمه 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ارجو مساعدتي بالصور لماكينات المطاحن وخطوط الاعلاف


----------



## ايمن حمزه (4 أبريل 2008)

ياشباب حد يساعدني ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم


----------

